# Your opinion?



## Saundu (Dec 11, 2016)

I read in a book a long time ago that you should put some gravel on top of some newspaper in the bottom of your pots to improve drainage. I have done it in the past and I have had mixed results. 
Your thoughts?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2016)

If your medium is correct you will have good drainage.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 11, 2016)

Good soil and lots of perlite...yep..


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 11, 2016)

soil needs aeration to maintain healthy roots and myco colony---gravel on the bottom of your pot helps drainage---very important the root ball doesn't sit in a pool of water many diseases will fester and hinder plant growth---one wise dirt farmer here likes the phrase feed the soil not the plant---he is 100% correct---a healthy root system in a healthy well drained soil are the building blocks for a healthy plant---other ways to aerate the soil are with perlite or rice hulls---happy soil makes for a happy plant


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 11, 2016)

Drainage is important.  Some containers I put many large holes and it drains fine.  Other, store bought, have small holes that get clogged by swollen bits of wet soil. Those, I have used a layer of rock, charcoal, nylon scratch pads not to mention cutting larger holes to give the excess water  a place to go. Alot of things will work.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 12, 2016)

I wouldn't use newspaper in this case as Cannabis likes well drained soil and the news paper may form a water holding barrier.


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops (Jun 2, 2017)

Abandoned soil for coco years ago..  Never going back...


----------

